# Ocean Forest vs. Happy Frog



## Ataraxia

I was in my local Organic and Hydroponic shop the other day to buy some soil.  I wanted to get FoxFarm Ocean Forest.  While I was there the shop owner suggested I try Fox Farm Happy Frog soil.  He said it had a lot of beneficial micorhizae (sp?) and other stuff in it but it didn't have the kelp, oyster shells and a few things that the ocean forest had.  Has anybody used the Happy Frog soil?


----------



## berserker

Iuse Happy frog to start my seeds and then move it into Ocean forest after acouple weeks.To me it seems that ocean forest is a little to hot for seedlings.Hope this helps.Keep it GREEN:ccc:


----------



## Draston

if this soil really worth buying? I don't have a hydro store nearby and all I have is this one farm store and a wal mart for soils... What is my best choice, or are either of these two worth ordering online?


----------



## berserker

I love Fox Fram products.If you are gonna order on line.You can just get the ocean forrest.Just keep your eye on your seedlings the first couple weeks.And oh yes it is worth buying.


----------



## Draston

ocean forest little too strong for seedlings?


----------



## DLtoker

Both are made my FF, fyi.  Happy Frog I hear is a mix between the Ocean Forest and Light Warrior.  Everything FF sells has mycorrhizal fungi.  With the addition of FF's POM additives the soil will be uber rich in microbes that all you have to do is feed with blackstrap mollasas and the plants will thrive through harvest!


----------



## Draston

so if I use these soils... should I note use the fox farm nutes I bought?


----------



## DLtoker

Yeah, definitely can use those nutes.  I add a lot of other amendments to the soild to give it a kick of organics ferts.  Blood & bone meal, guanos, green sand... The list goes on man.  Definitely use ferts though.


----------



## Draston

well I serached on the net and saw the shipping on the amount of soil I'd need and anything that isn't at lowes, the local farm store, or lowes it is for me! I can't afford 50 dollars for shipping alone... rediculous.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Draston said:
			
		

> well I serached on the net and saw the shipping on the amount of soil I'd need and anything that isn't at lowes, the local farm store, or lowes it is for me! I can't afford 50 dollars for shipping alone... rediculous.



That's my beef with MJ specific products and "grow snobs". Everyone doesn't have a local Hydro store. Is it practical to pay $75 for a bag of organic soil to be shipped to your house? I don't think so. Not when I can get results that I'm completely happy with from soil that I can get for $10 within a 10 minute drive. 

I'm no pro by any means and my grows don't compare to a lot of peoples on here. But, I think it's irresponsible to tell new growers that its impossible to grow MJ without investing 5 or 6 hundred dollars. In the last 2 years alone I have started probably 70ish plants indoors for myself and two close friends. All with MG soil and using MG products from start to finish as do my two close associates along with a couple other products that you will find at your local plant section of most stores. Last year we harvested together around 6 pounds of mature bud. That's not too awful bad. One day I may splurge and pick up a bottle of grow big, and tiger bloom, and big bloom just to test it out. I haven't checked the prices but that would probably cost $60 or more to ship to my house. Will 10 times the price equal 10 times the results? I think not. If so, sign me up. I admire the people that put lots of time and knowledge in their grows plenty, don't get me wrong. But, just because someone doesn't grow organic or use fox farms products or have a 1000W HPS that doesn't mean that they should be treated inferior. 

/End of rant. (Not directed towards anyone)


----------



## Draston

true that. I think I'm going to get some decent organic soil and mix some perlite in it next grow though. I want to try some other stuff. The fox farm stuff off amazon was 50 bucks shipped to my house (big bloom, tiger bloom, and grow big). So far I'm loving the results! I've used it for just about a week now and its making buds pop out of every node on the plant!


----------



## Roken

I thought i might add on this thread, if you use "Ocean forrest" which is one of the best bagged soils around in my opinion!, remember not to feed any supplemental nutrients in the first 2 weeks of growth.  Your soil will have enough nutrients to carry your babies through the first month really.  Just use plain water and you wont have to worry about burning your babies.  The fox farm is great out of the bag and also contains the big and chunky perlite for faster drainage and more airation to the root zone.  I personally use 1 cubic foot of big chunky perlite for every 1 bag of ocean forrest, this little trick will help speed up time between your waterings, i.e- more nutrients for your plant to absorb.  Anyhow good luck and keep to organics for best taste and asafer smoke!!  Peace and love!!!!


----------



## IllusionalFate

Roken said:
			
		

> I thought i might add on this thread, if you use "Ocean forrest" which is one of the best bagged soils around in my opinion!, remember not to feed any supplemental nutrients in the first 2 weeks of growth.  Your soil will have enough nutrients to carry your babies through the first month really.  Just use plain water and you wont have to worry about burning your babies.  The fox farm is great out of the bag and also contains the big and chunky perlite for faster drainage and more airation to the root zone.  I personally use 1 cubic foot of big chunky perlite for every 1 bag of ocean forrest, this little trick will help speed up time between your waterings, i.e- more nutrients for your plant to absorb.  Anyhow good luck and keep to organics for best taste and asafer smoke!!  Peace and love!!!!


Wow, 1 cubic ft of perlite for every 1.5 cubic ft of Ocean Forest? That seems like a ton of perlite, especially considering Ocean Forest already has a decent amount of perlite mixed in already.


----------



## Wolfie

I went into a grow store to get Ocean Forest and was also told it was too hot for seedlings, and that I'd have to mix in perlite. I then turned to Happy Frog and probably should've gone for that given my budget, but I ended up being talked into getting Biocanna bio terra plus instead...which turns out to be far more expensive with the $32 bottles of fertilizer/nutes and $100 for the bloom stuff...ouch.


----------



## JBonez

Roken said:
			
		

> I thought i might add on this thread, if you use "Ocean forrest" which is one of the best bagged soils around in my opinion!, remember not to feed any supplemental nutrients in the first 2 weeks of growth. Your soil will have enough nutrients to carry your babies through the first month really. Just use plain water and you wont have to worry about burning your babies. The fox farm is great out of the bag and also contains the big and chunky perlite for faster drainage and more airation to the root zone. I personally use 1 cubic foot of big chunky perlite for every 1 bag of ocean forrest, this little trick will help speed up time between your waterings, i.e- more nutrients for your plant to absorb. Anyhow good luck and keep to organics for best taste and asafer smoke!! Peace and love!!!!


 
This is not exactly sound advice, true, FF OF has lots of goodies, that should last about two weeks, but my plants were hungry after 1 week and showing signs of nute def. Its best to go by the strain, or the individual plants needs, which you will have to learn as you go.


----------



## gettinggray1964

i use expert gardener organic,wal-mart brand, i have no complaints... and have also used mirical-gro organic.... neither of these have time release nutes.... all organic...... 3-4 bucks a bag...


----------



## JBonez

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Wow, 1 cubic ft of perlite for every 1.5 cubic ft of Ocean Forest? That seems like a ton of perlite, especially considering Ocean Forest already has a decent amount of perlite mixed in already.


 
it really makes no sense to add perlite, imo, ocean forest has more than enough perlite for adequate drainage. Unless you like watering more frequently.


----------



## Passenger

If you can make your own compost and worm castings then just buy a base like pro-mix or coco or whatever you like even some basic potting soil. I wouldn't pay for soil when I can make my own that's 10x better then ANYTHING I can buy. I bought a bag of potting mix that was $14 a bag once and it was rubbish compared to mine.


----------



## ncmga

I use coco and worm casts that lasts up to 4 yrs, that is if no bugs get into the medium. I got Roots soil and it had bugs in it! Get a sterilized medium for indoors. I then add all my nutrients in liquid form.
Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## rickyjack9

ff contains cancer causing cadium, they wont tell u that fact. read the cancer warning on each bag. ff wishes I wouldn't point this out, im sure. most all ff has cadium. im stickin to hydro in rinsed pumice, perlite, and a dash of coco to help retain a wee bit of moisture. 3 pt gh simplest. such a joke about the gh nova. its concentrated soy stuff probably like the floralicious. very concentrated. I read where people increase rates, when actually lowering is whats needed. oh well. also this tea brewing concept is beyond my expertise. ive never done it good. maybe too strong im thinkin. goin back to simple gh3pt. im for the environment and taste, but like twice the yield as im getting with my soily messes/teas. im missin the airy grow rates and hydro does it best. as long as I rinse, people tell me I got da bomb. I decarb with 2 min microwave, 3 times. then mix with coconut oil, crock pot/mason jar few hrs, strain. done. 1 tsp at night saves my old lungs. I used to vape but doc says its bad for lungs too. when u get my age u will find out. imho


----------



## yooper420

rickyjack9,
When we get your age. If you`re that old, you need to check out the "Old Farts Club". Some of us got a few years on us, me ? I`m 67. We be in the "Coffee Table" section under "Curmudgeonland....Home of the Old Farts Club". Come on over and check us out.


----------

